# Moved images to new drive, having trouble re-connecting.



## RayH (Aug 20, 2011)

Please forgive me sending my first Post in this improper way - but as a new member I can't find the proper access for making my Post. 
My concern relates to how to get Lr3 to recognize the new location my photo Library. I've been advised it is a Catalog issue and I'm hoping to reconnect Lr3 to the catalog. I do know where the original Library and catalog are - so knowing the situation I'm hoping this will catch someone's eye and help me to do a proper POST and get my Lr work back on track.
 RayH   (Raymond Hardy)



Mod Note: Created new thread for Ray.  Ray contacted me offline to ask a couple of Lr questions, and how to create a new thread. I'm not sure why the new thread tools aren't available to him, unless it's the new user anti-spam thing.  Ray and I had some preliminary discussion, and I gave him a couple of things to look at. Ray, feel free to follow up with more info here. ....brad


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 20, 2011)

As I said, Ray talked to me off line, and described the typical problems encountered by a file migration to new disks, performed external to Lr. The complicating issue seems to be that his existing catalog is now missing some parent folders and contents. Not just unlinked, but the folders are missing from Lr's folder browser. At first glance this seems like a 'wrong catalog' problem also, and I gave him some things to look at to verify the proper catalog is in use. I impressed upon him the 'badness' of reimporting. He does have full backups available.

Obviously we'll need more detail to proceed.


----------



## RayH (Aug 20, 2011)

*Moved Photos and catalog  to new larger HD, Lr needs to be re-connected.*

I've been using two 500 GB External HDs for my photo Library - one for the photo library the other as a back up - the drives have been synchronized by ChronoZync software.  This system worked well but I'm nearing the capacity of the old drives. The catalog is also on both drives. 


I just purchased 2 new 2TB drives and transferred the Library and Catalog to the new drive called Photo Master and then used ChronoZync to place an exact backup copy on the  other new drive named Photo Backup. 


Checking the contents of both drives indicates that all of the Photos and the Catalog are located as intended. The photos are in date order spanning 10 years.


Opening Lr3 now I notice Lr is not able to find the new Library location and the Library's  list of photos - 10 years worth - is not present under Folders in Lr.
 I haven't found anything in the Lr3 preferences that will help me re-connect Lr3 with the new drive.The dialog in the Import mode did permit me to select the newly named "Photos Master" HD for new imports but the largest issue remains connecting the catalog and the Library.
I should mention that I still have the old drive with the up to date Library and Catalog.
I'll appreciate your ideas to help Lr find the location of the new Library location and to again display the list of photos in Lr's  Folders list. 
RayH


----------



## RayH (Aug 20, 2011)

Would it be possible, experimentally, to use the original back up's copy of the catalog? If OK how do we "tell" Lr to use it WITH the photos in their new location?
Ray


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 20, 2011)

If you can connect both the old and the new hard drives, use the catalog that you have created on the *new drive* to start Lightroom. It should connect quite happily with the folders on the* old drive*. If you have a parent folder showing, then simply right-click on it and choose 'Update Folder Location' from the context menu. A file/folder browser box will appear, use this to navigate to and select the corresponding folder on the *new drive* and Lightroom should update all its pointers to the new drive. After that, close Lightroom and disconnect the *old drive*. Restart Lightroom, verify that you have no missing folders being reported, and you're good to go.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Ray, good to see you figured out how to post!  It's great that you've still got the old drives - don't worry, we'll get this sorted quite easily.

So give us a couple of extra details

1.  Where was your old catalog stored?  Do you know?  And has that been copied to the new drive?  If so, do you know where it is?
2.  Are your old hard drives still plugged in?  What were they called?

We might need to ask a few more questions along the way, but this sounds quite straightforward at the moment, so don't panic, and don't rush into anythin.

It sounds like you've got a blank catalog and you're trying to re-import files via the Import dialog - don't do that!  We just need to copy the existing catalog to the new drives, double click to open it into Lightroom, and then make sure the photos are reconnected at their new location on the new hard drive.

Don't worry, we'll get you sorted out in no time.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 21, 2011)

Vic, we've got the same topic running here: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...ges-to-new-drive-having-trouble-re-connecting.

Ray was having trouble getting a new thread started.

Everyone else, if you'd follow up there, that would be better.


----------



## RayH (Aug 21, 2011)

Jim I sent this in answer to a Post by Victoria... Thanks Victoria. Re: 1 & 2 The old catalog is on an older/smaller external Drive. It has been copied to the new drive. It is now on the new 2 TB drive. Yes, the old drive is still active. The Old drive is named Drive 1 Photos Master. There is also another old drive,now disconnected, but which still containing a full backup.
Note: the new drives are named Photos Master and Photos Backup. The catalog and photos have been copied to both of these drives. 
I notice that I have access to all the drives when Lr is in Import mode and all the Folders are viewed in Date order. In Library this same information is missing - I rely on the Folder list because I had done renaming to add to the Date info. Experimenting I Imported some folders and was pleased to see that editing was still present. I note that with Mac I cannot right click and "Update Folder Location" - can't find this in the Menu bar either.
Thanks to all who have offered suggestions. 
RayH (Ray Hardy)
Jim - do you know if the "Update Folder Location" is available on Mac - I can right click on Mac but that option isn't available. Thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 21, 2011)

Ray, yes "Update Folder Location" is an available option on both platforms, but only when the folder in question is not 'missing', i.e. if the folder does NOT have a '?' mark to indicate that it is missing, then this option should appear when you right-click. So:

1. Confirm that, *with your old drive connected*, your folders in the Folders Panel list do NOT have a '?' to indicate that they are missing. If they DO have that '?' mark then I've not understood your narrative and we need to *stop here* and investigate further.

2. Assuming no '?' marks, what happens when you right-click on the parent folder? Note your cursor has to be on the folder name in the Folders Panel when you right-click. A context menu should appear....does it? If if does NOT appear, then I would guess that right-clicking with your mouse is not working the same as it does on mine, so suggest you try Ctrl+left-click (or is it Cmd+left-click, I can never remember). When/if you get the context menu appearing, then the 'Update Folder Location' option should be available.

If this still doesn't appear, then I may be stumped for now!  Let us know how you get on and I'm sure we'll get you sorted.

N.B. An alternative approach would be to give the replacement drive "Photos Master" the same name as the old drive, i.e. "Drive 1 Photos Master". This should work provided the folder structure on the replacement drive is identical to that on the old drive, though obviously you could only do this with the old drive disconnected (or renamed) and with Lightroom not active. However, suggest we don't try this yet until we have clarified what's going on with the right-click procedure.


----------



## RayH (Aug 22, 2011)

Jim, I'll reply in the order of your last questions and suggestions.


I'm only able to "Connect" the old drive by first clicking the + sign which is to the right of Folder Pane in the  Library mode. Lr3.4.1 then automatically opens the Old drive Folders in the Source pane of the Import mode. This allows you to Import but doesn't help us use the link 'Update Folder Location'.

BTW, there are no '?'s.  


*Ta Ta, I'VE JUST FOUND  'Update Folder Location'*:
I experimentally Imported a small Folder of Photos from the new Photos Master drive - it is now the only Folder of photos in the Folders Pane. Rt Clicking on this new Folder now shows *'Update Folder Location*'  - among its choices but I still can't find the way to use this choice directly with the Old drive.   I hope this update helps. 
Ray

I'm going to take a look at an Adobe URLs which also provides some other links to info about our subject. I'll copy here. 

http://thelightroomlab.com/2009/05/my-photo-storage-system-two-external-hard-drives/


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 22, 2011)

Brad Snyder said:


> Vic, we've got the same topic running here: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...ges-to-new-drive-having-trouble-re-connecting..



Thanks Brad, threads merged


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 22, 2011)

Ray, not quire sure we're on the same page here! 

To be on the safe side, let me restate my understanding of the problem you're trying to solve:

Your catalog (the *.lrcat database file) and the associated picture folders are on an external hard drive which is running out of space. You have bought a larger EHD and have already copied both the catalog and the picture folders to this new drive, and the issue you are having is how to get Lightroom to recognise the pictures are now on the larger EHD. Is that correct?

Assuming it is, we need to be working exclusively within the Folders Panel of the Library module, and there are two basic methods we could use to effect your desired change. Before we start, however, could I ask that you do the following:

1. Ensure the *old* and the *new *hard drives are plugged in to your Mac, *then *start Lightroom (preferably using the catalog on the old hard drive). This way the old HD should already be connected with no need to be adding the drive manually. If it's not 'seen' by Lightroom then the screenshot requested next will maybe help me work out why not.

2. Take and post a screenshot of the Folders Panel....I want to verify that Lightroom is still 'seeing' your pictures on the old hard drive.

When you have done that I should be able to tell you how to proceed (although it'll probably be little different from previous posts, but this time we'll have your exact setup in front of us and I can perhaps be more specific in my suggestions).


----------



## RayH (Aug 22, 2011)

Jim - I made screen shots but can't find how to attach them to this message and can't find any site instructions. If you can tell me how to add them to a post I will do it that way.  I can send them as attachments to  email if you would like to use that method.

Ray


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 22, 2011)

Ray, when using Quick Reply to make a post, simply click on the icon third from the right above the reply box. See this screenshot:



Then browse to locate the file, click Upload to, well, upload and you'll see your screenshot appear in line in the reply box.


----------



## RayH (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Jim - the Mac Screen shots turn out to be in the Tiff format and can't be attached. I'll see if I can convert them or use a camera to make a photo file - that ought to work.

I've been watching some Adobe Lr Tutorials that show promise in solving my problem. I even spent time with an Adobe Tech today and was disappointed when the final suggestion was to "Import them".

Happily late afternoon  today I simply started up with my old drive and found that all my photos still connect well with the Catalog - all of the editing still in place. 

Again, thanks for your help and patience.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 23, 2011)

Ignore the Adobe Tech's - they don't have half as much patience as we do!!!

That said, their suggestion would work great for your screenshots... you could import your TIFF screenshots into LR and export as JPEGs to upload here.


----------



## RayH (Aug 24, 2011)

Jim - This "shot"seems too small - hope its useful. 
It is of the Lr Folder Pane (in the Library Mode). It shows the List of Folders displayed in the Folder Pane.  They are Folders stored on the "Old Drive" and show in the Folder Pane as  *Drive 1 Photos Master".*

You wrote  ...the issue you are having is how to get Lightroom to recognise the pictures are now on the larger EHD. Is that correct? YES THIS IS CORRECT.

Jim - Thanks!
Ray


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 24, 2011)

Ray, now that you've got the screenshots working, can I have a Finder screenshot of the two EHDs....I just want to see the pictures folder structure on each of the two drives. Thanks.


----------



## RayH (Aug 24, 2011)

Jim, Is this what you wanted?

Ray


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks, I can see that the two drives seem to be properly duplicated.....the problem is that the folder structure on both is not quite the same as the folder structure in the LR Folders Panel, most of the year folders in LR have the year duplicated, e.g. 2000 - 2000, whereas in the Finder views they are not, e.g. 2000. 

Is it possible that folder 2000 on the drive contains a sub-folder called 2000 - 2000? Could you expand the year 2000 folder using Finder on either of the drives, and also expand the year 2000 - 2000 folder in the Folders Panel in LR and let me have screenshots?

Thanks.


----------



## RayH (Aug 24, 2011)

Jim, I see the confusing entries. I believe my son thought I would want some of his photos and added them. I notice that he did the same thing in 2002.    Lr, I guess, decided to not integrate them, which was a proper choice. Looks like it would be easier to simply move his photos to another location or find some other method to separate them if that provides a solution - it looks like it would be a good time for me to do a bit of tidying up --* but I'm getting ahead of your intentions*. 

I've checked the photos and note that NONE of the 2000 photos are mine. There is another small group which is from the same source. I'd like to remove them. I* won't do anything until you reply* - I've understood that all changes of this kind should be made within Lr rather than the Finder - *right?*

I'll send the screen shots ASAP.

Right now I'm a bit short on time.
Thanks.
Ray


----------



## RayH (Aug 25, 2011)

Jim - here are shots of the Old and New HDs. I expanded the Folders for the year 2000. These photos were put in place by one of my sons when I was just beginning to use Lr 1 and are now not wanted for storage or use in Lr. I would like to move them and any other photos that I didn't "take" to a different folder. *It would be great to have just one FOLDER* that contain all my Lr photos - IS THIS POSSIBLE? - WOULD IT HELP SOLVE MY PROBLEM?

Appreciate your patience and help. Sorry that I have  to be away from the Computer and Lr occasionally.  Ray


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Ray....we can sort 2000 later (I only selected that as an example of your folder structure). What I also need, however, is a screenshot of the same 2000 folder expanded in the LR Folders Panel. As I said earlier, all the year folder names don't quite match which is a bit of a puzzle so I'm having to check things carefully before advising what to do next.


----------



## RayH (Aug 25, 2011)

Jim - I just spent a lot of time preparing a post with the latest expanded screen shots, pushed the Post Quick Reply button and can't find it or the similar one I posted yesterday. Something is not working and I don't have the knowhow to track down the cause. Hope this reaches you.

Ray


----------



## RayH (Aug 25, 2011)

Victoria,

My last two attempts at replies to Jim's post have vanished in the ether. I'd like to know what I'm doing that is causing this.

Ray


----------



## RayH (Aug 20, 2011)

Please forgive me sending my first Post in this improper way - but as a new member I can't find the proper access for making my Post. 
My concern relates to how to get Lr3 to recognize the new location my photo Library. I've been advised it is a Catalog issue and I'm hoping to reconnect Lr3 to the catalog. I do know where the original Library and catalog are - so knowing the situation I'm hoping this will catch someone's eye and help me to do a proper POST and get my Lr work back on track.
 RayH   (Raymond Hardy)



Mod Note: Created new thread for Ray.  Ray contacted me offline to ask a couple of Lr questions, and how to create a new thread. I'm not sure why the new thread tools aren't available to him, unless it's the new user anti-spam thing.  Ray and I had some preliminary discussion, and I gave him a couple of things to look at. Ray, feel free to follow up with more info here. ....brad


----------



## RayH (Aug 25, 2011)

Victoria and Jim - I know can see (above) all but a similar post I made last night. So...I guess its just a "beginning Poster's Experience". I'll cool it and just sit back for a while. Thanks all!   Ray


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 25, 2011)

No worries Ray, but see my post #23....need another screenshot!


----------



## RayH (Aug 25, 2011)

Victoria,

My last two attempts at replies to Jim's post have vanished in the ether. I'd like to know what I'm doing that is causing this.

Ray


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd love to know too Ray!  Take me through exactly what you're doing and which browser too?


----------



## RayH (Aug 25, 2011)

Jim, I see what you mean. The 2000-2000 appears only in the Lr Folder List and when you click on 2000-2000 it shows all photos that appear in its sub-folders. This same behavior happens with ALL years of Folders that follow in Lr3. (I suppose you and Lr would call 2000-2000 a Parent Folder. 

Obviously, the format is not exactly the same in the Finder as in the Lr3 Folder list. 

I probably can't attach any screen shots until tomorrow because I don't have the time. Note the "round-about" method I've had to use to attach screenshots needs to be modified.

Ray


----------



## RayH (Aug 25, 2011)

Jim, another observation. I should have provided a little more description following "Obviously, the format is not exactly the same in the Finder as in the Lr3 Folder list." 
  i.e., In the Finder Clicking on the Parent Folder Date shows the content of subfolders for that year - you collapse the list using the triangle button to the left of the year. It is just subtly different that the behavior in the Folder Pane of Lr3.

Ray


----------



## RayH (Aug 25, 2011)

Victoria,
Kind of you! I suspect the answer to losing both Posts before actually having success was my fault. If you use "Go Advanced" it opens the reply panel and after the rather tedious routine of making the attachments (the Tif problem) I undoubtedly hit an incorrect "button". C'est la vie - or perhaps just fatigue. I'm learning to make a copy of the Post before posting.  

Ray


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 25, 2011)

RayH said:


> (I suppose you and Lr would call 2000-2000 a Parent Folder.
> 
> Ray



Not really, no. A 'parent folder' is simply a phrase to describe the top level folder in a hierarchy, but it is supposed to physically exist on a hard drive in order for Lightroom to show it in the Folders Panel. Hence my concern....I do not see anything that actually resembles a top level folder called "2000 - 2000" on either of the two hard drives. So it would seem as if there is some form of corruption here, but resolving it is dependent upon seeing that screenshot of the "2000 - 2000" folder hierarchy in the Folders Panel.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 26, 2011)

RayH said:


> I'm learning to make a copy of the Post before posting.


Very sensible Ray, especially if it's a long one!  I tend to write long ones in a text editor and then drop it in, just in case there's a server hiccup.


----------



## RayH (Aug 26, 2011)

Jim, In the *Lr3 Folders Pane* the *Parent Folder* is the same for all the Years, i.e. 2000 - 2000 through 2011 - 2011. It is *not used *for the Sub Folders. 
      In the *Finder * the "2000 - 2000"  system *is not used* for Folder Identification - both Parent Folders and subfolders *use only a single Year* for both i.e. 2000.

"...the problem is that the folder structure on both is not quite the same as the folder structure in the LR Folders Panel"
 Recognizing the difference you point out I don't believe I have experienced *any difficulties* using *old HD's * Mac Finder Folder organization with the Lr3 Folder organization. 

I'll try to attach the screenshots you request. I'll to send ASAP.

Thanks for your Patience!   
Ray


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 26, 2011)

RayH said:


> "_*...the problem is that the folder structure on both is not quite the same as the folder structure in the LR Folders Panel"*_
> Recognizing the difference you point out I don't believe I have experienced *any difficulties* using *old HD's * Mac Finder Folder organization with the Lr3 Folder organization.



The point I'm trying to make (obviously not very clearly ) is the the folder structures that you see in the Folders Panel *and *on the hard drive *are supposed to be the same!!* The fact that they aren't is a concern, and a possible problem, but which *may* get cleared up when we tell Lightroom to update the folder location to the larger hard drive.

But I don't want to do that until I see that the *sub-folders *within the Folders Panel are the same as the sub-folders as seen in the Finder view. For that I need you to expand the folder "2000 - 2000" in the Folders Panel and then give me that screenshot.


----------



## RayH (Aug 26, 2011)

Jim - I believe these are the screenshots you asked for. Thanks for your patience.
Ray


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Ray, that is indeed what I've been waiting for.

On the basis on what I've seen I would proceed as follows:

1. Ensure you have an up-to-date backup of the catalog that you are using.
2. Ensure both hard drives are connected, then start Lightroom.
3. In the Folders Panel, right-click on the "2000 - 2000" folder and select 'Update Folder Location'. In the resulting file/folder browser window that appears, browse to and select the "2000" folder on the larger EHD (Photos Master). Click OK.
4. At that point I would expect the "2000 - 2000" parent folder to disappear from under the "Drive 1 Photos Master" volume, and the parent folder "2000" to appear listed under the new drive "Photos Master". 

Please report back on the outcome of that folder re-direct operation. If it's successful it should be OK to continue doing the same for the remainder of the parent folders.


----------



## RayH (Aug 27, 2011)

Jim, *I do not see the last two Posts* that I made today in response to your last Post: 
.....Could you expand the year 2000 folder using Finder on either of the drives, and also expand the year 2000 - 2000 folder in the Folders Panel in LR and let me have screenshots?.......


*I'd like to know* *why they have disappeared* - I remember reading them in what I thought was the Forum page for this subject after pushing the Post Quick Reply button (below).
Ray


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 27, 2011)

Have they possibly gone onto a second page of posts Ray?

If there's a problem with posting, I do need to know about it.  They're not dropping into moderation or anything like that, so if they're not on the second page, I need to know details such as browser.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 27, 2011)

Ray, whatever's going on with your posts, just to clarify that I'm currently waiting for you to respond to my post #38.


----------



## RayH (Aug 27, 2011)

Victoria - I discovered (finally ) the Page buttons at the bottom right of a message. Sharp person that I am, after overlooking this for too long I'm enabled to deal with " to where did my Posts vanish?"

I believe ( and hope) we're nearing the end of the "Moving...." saga. 

Thanks to you and Jim

Ray


----------



## RayH (Aug 27, 2011)

Jim, 
Just to be sure I'm "on the same page as you" I'll respond to each of your "points" in this last message.

1. I'm presently performing the Backup.
2. Both HDs are connected.
3. In the Lr3 Folder Panel I will right-click on the "2000 - 2000" Folder which is *under the "Drive 1 Photos Master" volume - *Select and utilize 'Update Folder Location'. 
    Note: Because I set Lr to open with both the Catalog and Photos that are on the OLD drive I'm wondering how the result is a transfer to the new drive - but I guess this will be revealed during the UPDATING PROCESS. 
4. If all goes well with this "2000 - 2000" Folder trial I'll proceed and repeat this proceed for the remaining Parent folders.  
I will report on the outcome. 

Ray


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 27, 2011)

Where the catalog resides is immaterial in relation to the photos that it contains. A catalog can contain photos from many disparate drives, none of which need be the drive that contains the catalog.

When the relocating exercise is complete for the picture folders you can move the catalog to the same drive if that is what you want....we'll talk about that later.


----------



## RayH (Aug 27, 2011)

Victoria, 
Yes I found them after seeing that there is a control for going to other pages at the bottom right of the Post Quick Reply box. 

Thanks.

Ray


----------



## RayH (Sep 5, 2011)

Jim, we've been without electrical service because of hurricane Irene and I'm just now able to answer your Post #38.This is an update on the results I've had following the suggestions you offered in that post.


After ensuring  the backup I continued with steps 2 and 3. In step 4, as you predicted,  the parent folder disappeared from "Drive 1 Photo Master" and re-appeared under the new drive "Photos Master". The double number system "2000 - 2000" for the parent folder remains. I continued with the procedure through 2011 - 2011 with similar results and was pleased to find that my editing  using Lr remains. At this point the hurricane reminded us about life before electricity. 


Presently the new drive "Photo Master" seems to be working normally.  I hope that I haven't jumped ahead of your preferred  stopping point and created another problem. 


I set Lr3 Preferences to start up each time with the new drive "Photos Master" and the catalog which still remains on the Old Drive.


Ray


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 5, 2011)

If you don't want the double numbering to remain, click on the + button at the top of the Folders panel and change it to Folder Name Only - that's just a view option you're seeing there.

And BTW, we're very glad to hear you survived ok, even if it was without electricity!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, you learn something every day! Thanks Victoria, I had never realised that having "Folder and Path" as the folder display option will result in the top level folder name being duplicated like that....but only if the top level folder being displayed is at the root level.

Ray, glad you survived! Sounds like you're pretty much all sorted, all that's left is to decide where you want to move the catalog to (am guessing you won't want to leave it where it is as I assume you want to disconnect that smaller EHD?). You could move it back to your main internal drive, or to the new EHD where your picture folders now are. It's simple to do, just make sure you backup the catalog first then, with Lightroom closed down, make a suitable folder on your chosen drive then copy the _yourcatalogname_.lrcat catalog file and the associated _yourcatalogname _Previews.lrdata sub-folder from the old drive into the new folder on the new drive. When complete, double-click on the catalog file from its new location to launch Lightroom, then reset the preferences again to ensure that Lightroom starts with the newly-located file on subsequent restarts.

When you are happy that everything is fine, you can remove the old catalog file from the old EHD.


----------



## RayH (Sep 5, 2011)

Victoria,

Bravo - I'll stop worrying now. Even Google couldn't help with this one!
Thanks.  
Ray


----------



## RayH (Sep 7, 2011)

Jim, 


I want to express my gratitude to you for your willingness  to help me successfully through this "Moving" saga. Your patience and knowledge was necessary and much appreciated. I'm grateful to be a member of this Lightroom Forum, its leader, and the sharing nature of its gifted members. 


ASAP I will copy the Catalog to the new Photos Master HD.


Ray Hardy


----------



## RayH (Aug 20, 2011)

Please forgive me sending my first Post in this improper way - but as a new member I can't find the proper access for making my Post. 
My concern relates to how to get Lr3 to recognize the new location my photo Library. I've been advised it is a Catalog issue and I'm hoping to reconnect Lr3 to the catalog. I do know where the original Library and catalog are - so knowing the situation I'm hoping this will catch someone's eye and help me to do a proper POST and get my Lr work back on track.
 RayH   (Raymond Hardy)



Mod Note: Created new thread for Ray.  Ray contacted me offline to ask a couple of Lr questions, and how to create a new thread. I'm not sure why the new thread tools aren't available to him, unless it's the new user anti-spam thing.  Ray and I had some preliminary discussion, and I gave him a couple of things to look at. Ray, feel free to follow up with more info here. ....brad


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 7, 2011)

No worries, Ray....glad to be able to help.


----------



## wilczekron (Sep 9, 2011)

You guys are amazing1 Thanks for all those ideas!


----------



## BrettA (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello (again)…  I have issues similar to Ray's with differences that make it difficult for me to follow all the above and apply it to my situation, but rather than start a new thread, it seems to make sense to add to this one.  Like Ray, I'm running out of room on a 750GB external drive and bought a 2TB drive, plus on my internal so I want to avoid using that for RAW files.  This is also a new computer and Apple moved everything across from my old iMac - that seemed to go perfectly but as a wrinkle, I'm not 100% sure whether I'm using the 750GB external or the internal (I'm pretty sure this is the case) with Lightroom.  

I've copied all image files to the 2TB, but not the catalog, and since have added many more images to the 2TB.  Up to this point everything at least worked, but now when I import files I've put on the 2TB, I can see and work with the new files on Lightroom just after importing because it shows up under 'History' > 'Import (Date Time)', but when I leave and go to 'Library' and select the new drive, Lightroom doesn't see them.  Indeed, I've got many recently copied files there and Lightroom doesn't see any, except one I imported as an earlier test but can't remember how I did that.  And if I try to import a folder I used to work on via 'History', it doesn't see those (since they were already imported).

So if 'knows' what I previously imported when I try to import (say, some that were not chosen earlier), but doesn't indicate that it sees those previously imported images in 'Library'.  And in 'Develop', 'History' only shows the last 'Import (Date Time)'.  

I'm finding this confusing myself, so if it's confusing to others, I apologize... please ask questions .  Thoughts?

You guys kindly helped me out earlier when backups failed using Lightroom just before I headed out on the road by suggesting I just copy everything from my internal to an external using OS X (10.6, then) instead of Lightroom (which consistent stalled 2/3s way through).  I don't think that's related and indeed was on a different machine, but I mention it if it is and I also wanted to thank you for that help !  Cheers, Brett.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Sep 17, 2011)

Brett,

I'm still a little confused as to what you really see on your system.

As a start:

Can you please post a screenshot of your folder panel, with at least a few top level folders showing under each drive entry
When in Develop (when you see the history entry), choose "Go to Folder in Library" in the Photo menu. This should lead you to the Library module with the folder selected where the image resides in
Beat


----------



## BrettA (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks, Beat - It's greatly appreciated ...


Can you please post a screenshot of your folder panel, with at least a few top level folders showing under each drive entry



By your question, I'm wondering if part of my problem (or all of it) relates to the fact that the top level folder doesn't show, since when I tried the first time with the top level folder (named "Raw" in the 2TB drive), it wanted to import all the files I'd previously imported (all those under "Macintosh HD").  So I backed out without doing anything and just tried to import folders one level down (as per this "104ND3X-Angie 4" by way of example).  Note:  There are 428 items in this folder and all but ~12 were imported earlier and I worked on some via "History..." just after import.  It was when LR couldn't find this folder that I opened up to see what another "Import" would do that I realized only the ~12 'duds' were displayed, so I imported one of 'em - this one.


When in Develop (when you see the history entry), choose "Go to  Folder in Library" in the Photo menu. This should lead you to the  Library module with the folder selected where the image resides in
Yes, it did lead me there and the screen shot is effectively the same as above.  Is this roughly what you were looking for?  Cheers, Brett.

Edit:  By 'effectively' the same, the only difference is that the left panel had scrolled down so neither "> Catalog" nor "v Folders" showed.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Sep 18, 2011)

Brett,

Of what I can see, your LR catalog points to your internal 930GB HD for 17'491 pictures and to your (external) 1.8TB HD for only 1 image.

Can you please provide the following screen shots:

Your folder panel of where you're being brought when choosing "Go to Folder in Library" from the Develop menu (exactly where the folder is highlighted)
You can make more room for the folder panel on your screen (and the screenshot thereof)  by collapsing the navigator panel and your top/bottom panels. Please provide several screen shots if necessary to show all you can see in the folder panel by scrolling.
A finder window with the content of your external 1.8TB HD, with an expanded tree showing its structure if possible
A finder window with the content of your (old) external 750GB HD, with an expanded tree showing its structure if possible
A finder window with the content of Macintosh HD/Pictures, with an expanded tree showing its structure if possible
By the words "an expanded tree showing its structure" I mean a finder equivalent or similar to this view:


You wrote in your earlier post that you have copied all the image files from your 750GB external drive to your 1.8TB external drive. Are those images in addition to the 17'491 images shown on your internal HD in Lightroom, or did you (or somebody else) copy them to the internal HD of this computer and reconnect them in Lightroom?

Beat

P.S: Please _*do not try to re-import*_ at all before we clear out this situation!!


----------



## BrettA (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Beat…  Thanks again and this was a useful exercise for me in that I think we can safely ignore the 750GB drive as now that I look at everything, I'm comfortable that my earlier: _ "I'm not 100% sure whether I'm using the 750GB external or the internal (I'm pretty sure this is the case) with Lightroom."_ was right - my internal is the only thing of note here.  That is, the 750GB was *only* used for backup as relates to Lightroom _(I could still provide an expanded folder view if needed, but all there is are 'snapshots' from 2009)_.  My apologies for not investigating better before posting.

However, my folder structure is a huge mess everywhere with both files and sub-folders at most levels and if I expanded everything, there would be hundreds of screen shots or possibly thousands (i.e. with both files and sub-folders at most levels).   So what I've tried to do - along the lines of your _"if possible"_ - is to provide *relevant* parts of this truly messy tree structure, which in my view is the TB drive's equivalent of "Raw" on the internal drive, which is "Nikon Transfer".  If this isn't adequate, please let me know.  That said...



b_gossweiler said:


> Brett,  Of what I can see, your LR catalog points to your internal 930GB HD for 17'491 pictures and to your (external) 1.8TB HD for only 1 image.



Yes the _only 1 image_ makes it appears that way to me, too and that's a main source of confusion because for example, I imported and worked on some of the 400+ images in folder "104ND3X-Angie 4" when it was available in "History" and even exported perhaps 15 as JPEGs. This comes back to my earlier: _

"I can see and work with the new files on Lightroom just after importing because it shows up under 'History' > 'Import  (Date Time)', but when I leave and go to 'Library' and select the new drive, Lightroom doesn't see them."_ 

 I did this multiple times, so 4 folders near the bottom of the 2TB structure aren't on the internal drive (104NCD3X-Angie4, 104NCD3X-Angie3, 107ND700-Chelsea, 107ND700-Test), as I copied the first 3 from CF cards and set up "...Test" just today to confirm things, or try to.  It was only trying to go back and work on those folders again that I/Lightroom couldn't see them (but they were imported and worked on earlier).  As per your screen shot requests (as near as I now think is reasonable but will revisit if need be)...



Your folder panel of where you're being brought when choosing "Go to Folder in Library" from the Develop menu (exactly where the folder is highlighted)
You can make more room for the folder panel on your screen (and the screenshot thereof)  by collapsing the navigator panel and your top/bottom panels. Please provide several screen shots if necessary to show all you can see in the folder panel by scrolling.
There's not much to show but it's there now - I've also included the "Get Info" window at right for the TB drive, which shows  it as 2TB (which it is) as opposed to Lightroom's "1.8TB" and I'm thinking that the  1.8 is space remaining.  Is this likely?



A finder window with the content of your external 1.8TB HD, with an expanded tree showing its structure if possible
Sorry, I hadn't realized I put the Get info box here, too _(it's been a long day *sigh*)_...


A finder window with the content of your (old) external 750GB HD, with an expanded tree showing its structure if possible
Again, I think anything about the 750GB is a red herring as when I look closely, the LR snapshots are from 2009 (and it's a mess  ).


A finder window with the content of Macintosh HD/Pictures, with an expanded tree showing its structure if possible
As per Para 2 near the top of this post, the structure here is a mess with a mix of files and sub-folders all over and even without expanding the many folders above (or below) this screen shot, you can see the slider indicating vaguely what's above (at the minimum, since expanded folders would hugely increase this.



Again, I recognize that I'm not doing what was asked, but it seems hundreds of screen shots where most content is unrelated to LR would seem useless or counter-productive.  

You wrote in your earlier post that you have copied all the image files from your 750GB external drive to your 1.8TB external drive. Are those images in addition to the 17'491 images shown on your internal HD in Lightroom, or did you (or somebody else) copy them to the internal HD of this computer and reconnect them in Lightroom?

Again, I also indicated that I wasn't sure whether I used the internal or 750GB external - I'm clear now that the internal was used.  And no, they are (roughly) the same, except for the folders noted above  (i.e. 104NCD3X-Angie4, 104NCD3X-Angie3, 107ND700-Chelsea, 107ND700-Test) which came from CF cards over the past few days.

Beat   P.S: Please _*do not try to re-import*_ at all before we clear out this situation!!

Thanks again and I won't!!!  And to make it clear, I've never re-imported.  Most of my files "known by" Lightroom are on the internal drive, with the new ones being on the 2TB external (as in the above para), but it can't 'see' those.  Also of importance I think and touched on above, if I start a re-import - I didn't follow through! - the only image files I see are the ones that I'd unchecked as not worth importing initially, like the black one in "...Test".  So somewhere, Lightroom knows those files are in the catalog already, as I see it.  Thanks yet again...  - Brett.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Sep 18, 2011)

Brett, I'm sending you a PM to help you sort this out.


----------

